# 65 GTO rear window trim whats missing



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

The package tray on my 65 gto is missing trim around bottom of window. I have looked for pics and posts to find out what I need and no luck. The cardboard is curling up due to missing parts. Does anyone have pics of what is supposed to be here or what parts needed are called. I wasn't sure if it was just the lower piece of trim or if there is more to it. Thanks


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you are missing the lower trim piece for certain, not sure if you can get it by itself, they sell a kit that has all the parts https://www.opgi.com/gto/GHL0011/


----------



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks. Do you know if there is anything that holds molding in place? or is it just the corner caps


----------



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

The 7 peice kits come with top, sides and 4 corners. Nothing for bottom like the pic. Is the bottom molding different? Do you by chance have a pic? Thanks


----------

